# Why its so hard to vacuum up poodle hair



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

I smiled all the way through that video. Your Panda is a sweetheart. (Great groom job, by the way!!) I love how gently she attacks the attachment.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:lol: I see your "assistant"_ really_ wants to help you tackle the clean up! Too cute! It's good Panda doesn't fear the vacuum cleaner, as some dogs do. Mine doesn't either, he likes to "supervise" while I vacuum. But I see Panda is more the hands (paws) on kind.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Panda is adorable and a great helper.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

He is so cute and gentle. Isnt it amazing how well poodles use their front paws....almost like hands.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Another cute Panda video!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for my 'Saturday Smile'!!! Panda is a good helper & his 'do' looks pretty good too!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks you guys! :smile:

And thanks for the kind words about my grooming, cailinriley and MollyMuiMa. It was just a touch-up. I didnt even bathe him first. I REALLY need a dryer but its so hard to decide. Do you guys who groom at home have problems with them blowing fuses? (Or did you make a point to buy a dryer that draws less than 15 Amps?)


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Panda the Helper*

Hi Jacamar,

Panda is so cute and helpful! I have the same problem with Louie, but it is with the laundry!
HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

That's super cute! When Maddy was little the kids used to play "broom puppy" with her, dragging the broom around while she chased and pounced on the bristles. Now whenever I sweep, she appears out of nowhere and pounces on it and I say to myself, "Argh, broom puppy!"


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Jacamar said:


> Do you guys who groom at home have problems with them blowing fuses? (Or did you make a point to buy a dryer that draws less than 15 Amps?)


I have no problems using my CC Kool Dry Dryer. I've never blown a fuse, except occasionally my own when messing up my guy's TK with bad scissoring.:biggrin1:


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> I have no problems using my CC Kool Dry Dryer. I've never blown a fuse, except occasionally my own when messing up my guy's TK with bad scissoring.:biggrin1:


Heh.. Well his TK looks perfect in the photos. 
Do you think the Kool Dry has enough power for a spoo or would you want more?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Jacamar said:


> Do you think the Kool Dry has enough power for a spoo or would you want more?



I don't use it at full speed, not even close, on my over-sized mpoo, he's 17.5" tall and 22 lbs. It would blow him off the table! I think it's powerful enough for a spoo. I like it a lot, and it's quiet! A number of spoo owners ordered it on the last CC group buy. You could scan the thread for the names of some who did and ask them.
http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle...stensen-group-buy-2012-closed.html#post225420

*There's also a CC product review thread. I plucked some posts from it which give a thumbs up to the Kool Dry for spoos.*:thumb:
http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle...-christensen-product-review-5.html#post212110
http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle...-christensen-product-review-4.html#post205712
http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle...christensen-product-review-11.html#post237178
This post talks about the Raptor dryer and the electric.
http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle...-christensen-product-review-7.html#post225301


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> I don't use it at full speed, not even close, on my over-sized mpoo, he's 17.5" tall and 22 lbs. It would blow him off the table! I think it's powerful enough for a spoo. I like it a lot, and it's quiet! A number of spoo owners ordered it on the last CC group buy. You could scan the thread for the names of some who did and ask them.
> http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle...stensen-group-buy-2012-closed.html#post225420
> 
> *There's also a CC product review thread. I plucked some posts from it which give a thumbs up to the Kool Dry for spoos.*:thumb:
> ...



Wow, thanks for a super-helpful post! 

Maybe I was thinking I needed more power than I do. Im trying to dry a spoo, not a pack of Great Pyrenees. :laugh:

I saw a post where someone said the K9-III sounded like the space shuttle taking off. That sure doesnt sound appealing.

I was trying to decide today, because PetEdge has a 10% off coupon that expires today. But they dont carry CC anyway, so I will probably hold off..

Thanks again for your helpful links.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I just ordered a Kool Dry. Thanks for your help! :smile:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Jacamar said:


> I just ordered a Kool Dry. Thanks for your help! :smile:


I hope it quietly blows you away, and Panda likes it too.:biggrin: You'll have to report back when you've used it. Just curious, I got it in *purple*. I'm guessing you went for *green*, perhaps?


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> I hope it quietly blows you away, and Panda likes it too.:biggrin: You'll have to report back when you've used it. Just curious, I got it in *purple*. I'm guessing you went for *green*, perhaps?


Thanks. Yeah, I got it in green. All the pics show it in a * "knock you down" shade of electric green* so I'll be curious to see if the color is really that intense.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Jacamar said:


> I just ordered a Kool Dry.


Wondering if you've used your CC dryer yet, and if so how you like it?


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*Just a comment on the blow dryer*

For you guys using the CC Kool Dry dryer on your spoos... if you get the 'water peeler' nozzle, you can really get the water out fast, and if you use it against the lay of the hair I think it fluffs really well too. The nozzle is available from cherrybrook (or probably any other CC retailer)... I think it is less than $15. 
I also bought a second 'cone' and cut it down to about half the length... so I could use it with less force and help prevent whip knots on longer hair.


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

That video made me laugh. I thought dogs were supposed to be afraid of the vacuum -- apparently not!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Wondering if you've used your CC dryer yet, and if so how you like it?


I like it a lot. Obviously there are more powerful dryers out there, but I dont think I would want to subject a dog to more power than the Kool Dry. Panda is only 5 months old so I didnt turn it up very high at all. The goal was just to start getting him used to it. But I like that its quiet, and I like the variable speed. Im glad I got it. :smile:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Jacamar said:


> I like it a lot. Obviously there are more powerful dryers out there, but I dont think I would want to subject a dog to more power than the Kool Dry. Panda is only 5 months old so I didnt turn it up very high at all. The goal was just to start getting him used to it. But I like that its quiet, and I like the variable speed. Im glad I got it. :smile:


I'm so pleased to hear this! I was using mine on Chagall today and thought of you. There's nothing like a freshly fluffed poodle.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the video. :smile:


----------

